# travelRCI



## mjgoryl (Apr 29, 2012)

has anyone heard of Travel RCI?  just got a call from them and they want to buy my timeshare but i have to buy into their plan which would cost me $1500 but it sounds like a much better plan then my timeshare.  Is this a scam company?  They claim on their program you get 4 weeks/year, dues are only $199/yr and if you don't vacation in a certain year, you don't pay the fee.


----------



## robcrusoe (Apr 29, 2012)

mjgoryl said:


> has anyone heard of Travel RCI?  just got a call from them and they want to buy my timeshare but i have to buy into their plan which would cost me $1500 but it sounds like a much better plan then my timeshare.  Is this a scam company?  They claim on their program you get 4 weeks/year, dues are only $199/yr and if you don't vacation in a certain year, you don't pay the fee.


it's a Travel Club, if you can make it work for you, fine.  

not enough details given
guarantee that your TS is out of your name .....
price of the weeks you take?
quality -or- last minute cr*p?
you're playing with fire

don't let the name of the outfit lull you into a false sense of security


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2012)

This company is not affiliated with RCI and they have a new website.  Strike one and two - I wouldn't bother waiting for 3.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 30, 2012)

*Say NO*

I would never do it.  Just like a timeshare presentation, it is all the details they don't give you that trap you into something you will regret.


----------

